# How much do you feed your dog?



## PittyLover314

And how many times a day do you feed them??

I was told to feed Harley one cup of food a day, but i feel that isnt enough. What do you all do?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits

All my dogs get different amounts depending on their needs Yuna is very low energy so she gets 1 3/4 cups a day Melody is high energy and needs to look heavy for her show registery so she gets 3 cups a day Kratos is growing and he needs more food while growing so he also gets 3 cups a day and our Rotti is high energy and needs 4 cups a day to maintain her weight lol but its what your dog needs you have to base it on weight age and working/energy demands Also all my dogs get an hour or more walk a day and worked at least 2 hours a day each on the mill and flirt and weightpull work so its what your dog needs to maintain a healthy weight for the amount of exercise they get.


----------



## American_Pit13

2 cups once a day. However it depends on what you are feeding.


----------



## jmejiaa

I feed 1 cup twice a day, so 2 cups daily. I was feeding 3 but she was getting chubby...

With treats throughout the day she gets enough to maintain the weight I think she looks good at.


----------



## Black Label Romo

I can't imagine just feeding 1 cup a day...but thats me personally I feed 3 cups a day of diamond...they do good with that...


----------



## jmejiaa

PittyLover314 said:


> And how many times a day do you feed them??
> 
> I was told to feed Harley one cup of food a day, but i feel that isnt enough. What do you all do?


With food you should feed what works for you. Start with what you "think" is ok. If the dog gets fat/out of shape, reduce it until you start seeing the results you want.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

2 cups of TOTW High Prairie or Pacific Stream. 3 cups in the winter or whenever we have a lot of activity. I adjust it to Chino's output and his weight. I say it's safe to say about 2 cups and a half on average. 1 year 3 months, 60 lbs.


----------



## NesOne

Currently I've been feeding my boy 4 cups once a day in the evening time. I feed him Innova dog food.


----------



## bangimoshi

i've currently got my dog at 4 cups california natural lamb and rice spaced out into 3 meals a day. my dog's 70lbs. neutered male almost two years old.


----------



## ames

I feed Mel 1 cup in the morning and another cup with a half a can of wet at night. I used to do 2 and 2, but he seemed to be chubbing up.

Also, when I work 4 days a week, I feed him no wet since I only get to excersie him for an hour or so on those days. Wet food days are for when he goes non stop for hours playing and running and stuff.


----------



## Fatadam9

Brooklyn is 10 months and 46 lbs.. I feed her INNOVA. She gets 1 cup when I leave for work, and 1 1/2 cup when I get home. Plus treats and fruit daily... This is what works for me after lots of monitoring! I agree with others that it is based on wieght, energy and the amount of excercise they get.


----------



## boogiebot

we feed raw so its a little different for us. but right now we are up to 2 pounds a day.


----------



## Wingman

Savannah is 13mo old and 49lbs, I feed her 2.5cups once per day of Professional Low Fat Chicken and Rice. She's high energy and the 2.5cups keeps her lean, I had her at 3cups but she started to get chubby so I cut her back a 1/2cup and it's work!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

i put out alot rite now because I just went from raw to dry so as of now blue is down to 4 1/2 cups per day from 8 (thats what he is eating i put 5 and there is a little left over) 
trudi gets fed 7 times a day small amounts cause we are working on geting her in shape.


----------



## Saint Francis

I guess I was the only one who actually used the recommended guidelines on the back of the bag and went from there. It worked though


----------



## dj s-one

I feed my 13 month old (last weight in @ 70 lbs) but slimming down abit because of more work outs 2 cans full which is about 2 cups twice a day. I feed him kirkland signature chicken & rice..I switched from purina and he has been slimmin down and wayyyy more enengectic since the switch over and his coat is starting to look a lil better to me!!!!


----------



## ibeffudled

1 cup of canidae beef and fish 3 times a day 7 am, 2 pm, and 7 pm for both bandit the mix and 6 month old smokey bandit is 56-60lbs and smokey is 35 but hes a pup so he's maybe half grown, bandits also 22 inches tall


----------



## Black Rabbit

I do half raw half kibble so they eat 3-4 cups of kibble and then they get their cottage cheese, yogurt, raw meat and bones. They are both so active and high drive that it's kinda hard to keep weight on them. Marley is almost 10 and still burns it off like he was a pup.


----------



## bahamutt99

Mellow 6-year-old female on Nature's Variety Prairie: 1.5 cups split into two 3/4 cup meals.

Hard-working 3-year-old female on Nature's Variety Instinct: 1.5 cups split into two 3/4 cup meals, and 3-6 oz of raw daily.


----------



## apbtmom76

hahaha well let's see, I have five dogs and three of them eat the same food and two of them eat something different.

*Phoenix* - is 5 1/2 yrs. old, he has gotten 1 cup of food twice a day since he was 1 yr. old. He weighs in now, not conditioned at 72lbs. He eats Diamond Lamb & Rice formula
*Penny* - is 4 yrs. old and has been eating Canidae ALS Grain Free Formula due to her siezures for over a year now,she gets 1 cup twice a day, she wieghs in at 60lbs now.
*Phoebe* - is almost 3 yrs. old and eats Diamond Lamb & Rice at 1/2 cup in the am and 3/4 cup in the pm, she weighs in not conditioned at 37lbs.
*Orion* - is 2 1/2 yrs. old, he eats Diamond Lamb & Rice forumla, same as Phoenix' feeding and he is a mutt, he weighs in at 77 to 78lbs on most days.
*Demon* - is 8 mo. he weighs in at 75lbs and eats Diamon Puppy forumla, he eats twice a day as well but gets 2 cups in the am and 2 1/2 cups in the pm, but he is a Dobe, lol


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

Sarge gets 1 1/2 cups twice a day of a special blend Salmon & rice (cause he has a sissy stomach lol), Nikita gets 3/4 of a cup twice a day of a puppy salmon and rice food (since it seems to work for her too) and LuLu get 1/2 a cup in the morning of small bites salmon and rice blend and 1/4 cup in the evening blended with 1/4 cup small dog high energy canned food.

What ever works for your dog is best... It took me a year to get Sarge's diet straight since he is so picky but Nikita, I never had to mess with her food.


----------



## Patch09

Patch is 20 months old and we feed him 3 cups of kirkland chicken and rice once a day. When I was feeding him the purnia crap it was 4.5 cups a day, what a difference the kirkland food made, he looks like a whole new dog on less food (much more healthy and defined) :roll:


----------



## DynamicDogs

How many people actually use a measuring cup, b/c I've had people tell me they feed only 2 cups a day, then their "cup" is like a big drinking cup, LOL, a measuring cup is actually quite small.

I feed raw so my dogs each eat about 2 to 3 pounds of meat/bone/organs a day.


----------



## bahamutt99

I'm not sure if my measuring cup is an exact cup, but it is supposed to be.


----------

